# Breeding experiences for very small size goats?



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a herd of 12 goats consisting of pygmys, fainting and silky fainting goats. For the last few years I have been breeding for smaller statures as I specialize in small goats for pets (also have a few polled).

So far I have been pretty successful, and have a few does standing 14" at the shoulders. I was wondering is any one else is breeding for smaller sizes, and what experience you may have had with smaller does kidding. I am very careful to only breed with a very small buck, but am worried about these tiny does kidding (my first 14" does will be breed this fall).

Any advice/experiences to share?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have a vet ready. You will also want to be able to assist. Definitely be very careful how you feed them. Make sure they have copper and selenium. I'd also make sure they have enough iodine and calcium.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...maybe also arrange for a sonogram toward the end of gestation to check size...if you know baby will be large you can at the very least have your vet on call or plan a c section..

best of luck!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Good points for sure!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

bump

Anyone else have experience with breeding very small goats?


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My only experience with a smaller doe ended up with a C section and losing her. I now stay away from smaller does.


----------



## mingoats (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi, We breed Australian Miniatures and have found so long as they are mature Does 2 years plus not too many dramas at all. Obviously a small buck and good nutrition has to be part of the plan too.
We have had two C sections in 12 years, both boy issues. 
If a smaller kid had birthed first there may not have been the issue (the boys head just a a bit too big and Doe was tired from the first already). Both C Sections successful, one done with an epidural and the other twilight with local anastetic. 
Good luck


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

mingoats said:


> Hi, We breed Australian Miniatures and have found so long as they are mature Does 2 years plus not too many dramas at all. Obviously a small buck and good nutrition has to be part of the plan too.
> We have had two C sections in 12 years, both boy issues.
> If a smaller kid had birthed first there may not have been the issue (the boys head just a a bit too big and Doe was tired from the first already). Both C Sections successful, one done with an epidural and the other twilight with local anastetic.
> Good luck


I have had 1 C-section, lost the kid, but mom was ok. Vet said she had a very small hip structure, and the baby was not all that big, so we decided best not to breed her again. Funny she was my second largest pygmy at about 55 pounds.

My biggest concern is trouble in labor and having to 'go in' - I have no issue doing that and know I can figure it out, but on my tiny does I just don't think my 'man' hands will fit in there! Hopefully my piano fingers are long enough if needed to reposition anything. The vet around here is hour away on call which worries me if needed!


----------

